# Drehmomentschlüssel Facom 2-10 Nm (no Syntace Torque Tool)!!



## rescue diver (18. November 2010)

optimal geeignet für Carbon-Komponenten!!!

ACHTUNG: Neuer link, da Ebay das bisherige Angebot leider gelöscht hat!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330498410806


----------

